# Official Bomber Gear Spring Cleaning Sale! 25% Off



## CraigR (Feb 3, 2011)

Bomber Gear is clearing out all of our current inventory to make room in our new warehouse! Get in on some great discounts now - 25% off the entire online catalog. 

Sizes, selections and quantities are limited to shop earlier for the best selection. Promo ends April 30. 

To get your discount simply use the Promo Code: springsale

over at Bomber Gear

- Bomber Gear Marketing


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

"PayPal geteway rejected request. Security header is not valid "

How do I pay?


----------



## CraigR (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a slight issue with the system, it isn't registering the full 25% off right now. We're working on fixing it asap. If you are making a purchase, you may want to wait for a short while until it is resolved.

The PayPal link is also being looked into, but you can still pay via credit card. We will update on the status shortly.

- Craig
Bomber Gear


----------



## CraigR (Feb 3, 2011)

The issue has been fixed with the discount, and it is working properly. If anyone ordered and did not receive their full 25% discount, send me a private message and we'll get the portion refunded to you as quickly as possible.

Sorry for the inconvenience! Just a few small bugs getting the site back up and running.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*TEN MILE CREEK KAYAKS*

Also all Bomber Gear in stock at TMCK, will honor same discount that is on-line. Save time and shipping by coming in and trying on what there is left in stock.

See ya soon,

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up........


----------



## CraigR (Feb 3, 2011)

Dan,

Click the Proceed to Checkout link instead of the PayPal one. It should give you the option to choose PayPal later in the process. We're working on the PayPal link itself. Be sure to click the "apply discount" below where you enter the discount code.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

I was just pulling out all the boating gear for the season, and admiring all of the bomber gear stuff I picked up last year. I'm stoked to see that Bomber gear is alive and well, even if they've been relocated back east.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Craig, I followed your instructions and got the same error. I am clicking on "checkout," not "checkout with paypal." Maybe you use paypal for processing credit card orders?

I'm psyched on the bomber pogies I got last year and would love to get a new skirt and a thermal shirt. What are my options? Thanks!


----------



## CraigR (Feb 3, 2011)

We have our website manager looking into it right now. We apologize for the inconvenience..orders have been going through successfully until just the past few hours.


----------



## strife (Oct 2, 2010)

Website check out still does not work. . . Can't buy anything . . .


----------



## CraigR (Feb 3, 2011)

We sincerely apologize for that inconvenience. The site is now taking credit cards correctly. Our webmaster was unavailable to fix the issue but we've now tested that the issue is resolved. Please retry your order, it should work fine now.

Remember, now's the time to buy the Bomber Gear items at these great discounts. Once they run out of any sizes or styles, they will not be available again this season!

- Craig


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Works. Thanks!


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

Works.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Craig, thanks to you I am now dry under my skirt. Thanks. Killer deal.


----------

